# Funniest obedience story?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine I have already told before the day it happened, and it was my most knuckleheaded move of all time. Tally would have finished up his CD that day if I weren't such an idiot! I guess sometime right before we went into the ring, I kissed Tally on his head. When he had to stand for examination, a mortifying glimpse of sparkly pink-red caught my eye, and I realized there was a lip-gloss kiss right on him. This is the DOH moment. Automatically, I reached down to wipe it off, and the judge thought I was physically correcting his stand-stay. It was really heartbreaking . . .but funny in retrospect. The thing is, it all happened in one second as a series of reflex reactions. Buhbye CD 2008 hello CD 2009.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The funniest one I ever saw was in a Novice A ring during the heel off lead. The dog came to a dead stop on the about turn, eyeing the audience. The handler kept going on the heeling pattern.
When the judge called a halt halfway down the ring, the dog (a very large lab) evidently realized it was supposed to be doing SOMETHING, ran up behind the handler, and mounted her from behind, paws on her shoulders.
That was a show stopper. Also an NQ.
The funniest one that ever personally happened to me was when Tito got his CDX. It was his third show in open, so needless to say I was thrilled. When the judge was giving the awards, he asked if there were any new titles and I said, "ME ME ME" and got rather, ummm, excited. At that exact same moment the steward walked into the ring carrying the ribbons and a stuffed toy for each of the 4 place winners. Tito took one look at the armload of toys, LUNGED at the steward, snapped his leather leash, bolted across the ring to her, and sat in front of her (luckily he knows to sit if he wants something!!) just quivering with excitement, teeth chattering and everything. I stumbled backward and almost fell over when the leash snapped. Needless to say I felt a total fool, having just been acting so excited that my young, obedient dog just got a new title.....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My first-time ever in the ring... showing my Whippet, Zoie. Working on a first place performance in the low 190s. It was REALLY HOT that day and just before groups, I misted her with a spray bottle, as she really wilts in the heat. As we're doing the down, a slight breeze picks up... she decides to flop over on her back and bask in it, wiggling around with legs all akimbo and having a grand time, but never actually getting up. She was on the end and fortunately didn't disturb any of the other dogs, but during the three mins, she managed to rotate a complete 180 degrees. When the judge said, "Back to your dogs," I went back to heel position, which now had both she and I facing the opposite direction of everyone else in the line up.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

This was years ago, I had a tri border collie, Turbo. He was a pretty boy, looked like a show aussie (and this was before the show border collies started coming out). We did agility, obedience and everything else. So one day I'm talking to a friend of mine, who happened to be Bender's breeder, and we decided to do 'team obedience' since we'd be there anyway. Two dogs, need two more... make a phone call and added a duck toller to the group. The duck toller's owner suggested a friend with a sheltie. Great, four dogs, we have a team, entries go off. 

Not a lot of time to practice, a few calls and emails back and forth problem solving. Turbo didn't like the toller, because that toller was first and formost on his own quest to creat little tollers with ANYTHING that he could get his legs on. Honestly. So having done superdogs with the toller, and Turbo being 'polite' enough to be one of the few dogs that hadn't tried to eat the toller, he always seemed to end up standing there being violated with this 'MOM! GET HIM OFF OF ME!' look on his face (both intact males BTW). So fine, Toller on one end, Turbo on the other end, two dogs as a buffer, we're fine. 

Next problem. The toller is on his own quest to.... well you get the idea. So we decide that we'll do the toller, then the male sheltie who is one of the few dogs the toller doesn't want to breed, Bender's mom and then Turbo. We just won't mention the toller's name or the name of the owner, or let Turbo see them before we go in the ring (even mentioning a duck toller resulted in some snorting and groaning from my guy). 

The sheltie didn't know a drop on command, so she started working that. No time for all four of us to get together but it's team, and most of the time if all the dogs stay in the ring you're laughing. 

Word travels and everyone we know is planning to watch the event. We're not too worried, it's all in fun anyway. As it gets closer to the time we find out another team actually got together and practiced - really! Then we notice another team walking around. They all have the same breed, and MATCHING SHIRTS! well we're still going to have fun. 

So it gets to be our turn in the ring, the idea is to keep the toller away from the rest of the dogs, so the toller doesn't figure out there's a girl nearby, and Turbo doesn't realize there's a toller in the same area as him. Of course it almost works, but somehow as we're getting set up Turbo realizes its THEM in the ring, three dogs away. And they're not going away as we do the heeling pattern. So if the offending dog is on my right, I have his full attention. When the offending dog is on my left somewhere, I have perfect heeling but he's glaring at the toller the whole time. Between giving me dirty looks over it. I'm trying not to laugh at this point because half the crowd has figured out the same thing, and meanwhile the toller is doing the same type of thing to the golden - it's a GIRL!

We manage fine until the 'drop on recall' part. The judge has all four dogs lined up, handlers leave their dogs. First up is the toller. The plan was to call him, drop him, call him in so he's within grabbing range - we'd loose marks but safer than expecting him to do a down further away with a moving target that close to him. So she calls him, he runs to her with his head fixed on the pretty blonde sitting there. He drops fine, but when called again he goes right over there and doesn't even introduce himself before getting started with lots of gusto. Meanwhile Turbo has not moved his feet but the rest of his body is leaning as FAR away as possible and everyone can hear his growling/snorting asthma attack as he won't even look in that direction - pure disgust at what I've put him into. The sheltie, assuming he's going to put into a down has layed down from his sit. 

Bender's mom, well trained and set up for distractions, is trying hard to stay sitting, bobbing her head with this 'oh, this is a set up, I'm not falling for this one, I AINT gonna move or I'm in trouble' look.....

As the toller's owner headed over to remove her clingon she had to ask what the judge thought of her dog's finish.....

And for the record, the team with the matching shirts won - we should have gotten matching shirts I guess.....:

Lana


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Last year in Canada...Liberty finished her CD and we moved up to give the CDX ring a shot.
Lib was having a ball - and when the girl is happy everyone smiles!
On the retrieve on flat - she bounded out to pick up the dumbbell...all was well until she decided to showboat and dance past the judge,the steward and along the gates to give the crowd a good look at her dumbbell! It was the most nerve wracking thing in the world, when she decided to add her own flourish to the routine! The crowd was giggling.....at least she was entertaining! 
She _finally_ did make her way back to a nice front.... 
If I remember right the broad jump got us disqualified...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

2 stories - 1st was many many years ago, me and my dad were part of the club demonstration team. We were doing a down stay - his cocker spaniel layed quite happily for the first few minutes, then her head went up and we could see her sniffing. She got up ran to the rope, disappeared underneath peoples legs and then remerged to continue her down stay - complete with sausage roll in her mouth.

2nd one - happened only last week - dog training - about 9 dogs doing a down stay handler out of sight. A golden ( it would have to be wouldn't it) who is about 17 months old and only been in the class for about 3 weeks just couldn't stand the sight of the dogs laying quietly and decided to liven things up. After doing the zoomies up and down the front of the dogs she then jumped over everyone - a bit like flyball without the ball at the end. The best thing was none of the other dogs moved, people who were watching cracked up laughing, her poor mum didn;t know whether to laugh or strangle her. I wish i had got my camera that - you had to see it to believe it.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

bender that was hilarious. i was picturing it all happening. i wonder if anyone has it on video. a sure fire 250.00 on you been framed.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

OK - so not exactly obedience - it's agility - a determined (and not often successful) junior handler in my area was running her first open course. She had a bobble at the weaves (R) but had made it up, I think she was close on time - but within qualifying range - just the table and two jumps to get out of the ring...Her dog is on the table and it was a down. He's sitting BOLT upright like he KNOWS what he's supposed to do...she's pleading with him to go down - he does - and then she bends at the waist to tell him he's a good boy and to stay down - when he licks her face - the crowd errupts in laughter. NQ! Dog touching handler. The judge apologized to her for doing it - but said that he HAD to. Personally I think it fell into that grey area - and I would have given a junior the benefit of the doubt...But I am not an agility judge, nor do I play one on TV. 
Erica


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Or last leg for our UCK-CD. I give her the hand signal to left finish. Well she gets up and starts heading to the left then does rather than turning into her finish she dose a circle to the left insted so she comes out of the circle facing me again and the proceeds to do an actual finish. So she actually did a compleat figure eight to end up at heel. All I could do was stand there with a huge grin on my face thinking "were did that come form? She has never done anything like that in pratice or showing. It was just one of those moments where they just do the unexpected. I don't think we lost points. She did return to heel she just did it "her" way.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay, here goes:

My friend Cathy used to handle my Drummer at obedience trials. (I showed her PWD's for her in conformation). I went to a trial with her to watch. As she was standing ringside, getting ready to take him in, a bunch of people started to gather around, one saying to her friends "OH! C'mon, it's the lady with the Golden - you never know what's going to happen, let's watch!" (I should have left right then...)
SOOOO... in they go. Drummer is doing really well, and I'm thinking "HUH! This isn't so bad!" And then, the figure 8's. The stewards go in the ring to be posts. Drummer is doing great. Gets to the second "post" and WHAM! His snoot goes straight for her crotch, and I'll be danged if it didn't STAY buried there the entire time he moved around her - it was like stuck and he was a pivot! He turned the poor woman right along with him. Yikes. THEN, when he retrieved the dumbbell, he took it straight away to his newly beloved, the steward/post, and there he stayed. The poor woman was mortified and a shade of red I've never quite seen before on a face. WELL... as it turns out, it was, ahem, :curtain: her "time of the month." He was in love and all shook up.!

I'll say, this - when he was good, he was VERY good, and when he was BAD, the crowd LOVED him!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

OK that's bad....

My agility moment... Bender was known for her social butterfly skills in agility. She could work like a **** when she was in the mood, but now and then she'd have to go visiting. So at one trial, she realized she hadn't 'met' one of the ring crew who was sitting in a chair on the far side of the ring from where we were running. So drop everything, she charges over to say hello. Being wise to the way of dogs, the guy doesn't move, just ignores her. She nudged him, she pawed at him, she wagged her tail. He looked up to the sky to avoid making eye contact. Not being one to be ignored, she calmly climbed up, sat in his lap, put a paw on each shoulder and stared DOWN at him wagging her tail all proud that he was looking at her...... you don't ignore Benderoo!

Lana


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I'll say, this - when he was good, he was VERY good, and when he was BAD, the crowd LOVED him!


Must say a beautiful obed routine is a joy to behold, but the creative dogs make my day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Something I saw in the ring once (yep, a golden) that I keep saying I'm going to teach Tito to do but haven't gotten around to it...
A golden in utility NQ'd on the gloves. When he got back to the handler with the wrong glove, the handler took it, then said cheerfully, "shame on you!"
The dog "play bowed" and put his front paws over his eyes.
The crowd went wild. 
What a classy way to NQ! It was cute as all heck.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Must say a beautiful obed routine is a joy to behold, but the creative dogs make my day!


Drummer was nothing if not "creative"! :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Something I saw in the ring once (yep, a golden) that I keep saying I'm going to teach Tito to do but haven't gotten around to it...
> A golden in utility NQ'd on the gloves. When he got back to the handler with the wrong glove, the handler took it, then said cheerfully, "shame on you!"
> The dog "play bowed" and put his front paws over his eyes.
> The crowd went wild.
> What a classy way to NQ! It was cute as all heck.


 
Whut?? You mean, stamping your feet and saying "you suck" to both your dog and the judge isn't classy?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Something I saw in the ring once (yep, a golden) that I keep saying I'm going to teach Tito to do but haven't gotten around to it...
> A golden in utility NQ'd on the gloves. When he got back to the handler with the wrong glove, the handler took it, then said cheerfully, "shame on you!"
> The dog "play bowed" and put his front paws over his eyes.
> The crowd went wild.
> What a classy way to NQ! It was cute as all heck.


I would ahve howled myself!
With my luck, Liberty would NQ _just to_ elicit the command and hear the crowd!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah geez, if I had known you were in the audience I wouldn't have done that!




Pointgold said:


> Whut?? You mean, stamping your feet and saying "you suck" to both your dog and the judge isn't classy?


----------

